# CFL flame tip bulbs?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

No reason they should not work out for you if you are comfortable with their base color temperature and color rendering index. Prices seems great if bids close around what is current! They are $11 each at ebulbs. The spec says the bulbs are about 2800K and the same temperature as an indandescent but most incandescents have CRIs of 100 or just a bit less which is excellent ( I could not find the CRI for the bulbs you are bidding on). This means that in addition to color at their primary temperature they give off a full light color spectrum that makes apples look like apples, and people look like they have natural skin tones. If a bulb only gives off the color range of its temperature, things can look very eery. 

With dimmables, you have to let them warm up at full power before dimming or they can look different from bulb to bulb. CFLs should not flicker once the gas in them is heated. 


















Since you are making a jump. Have you looked into your LED options? At retail it looks like the difference between CFLs is $4 or so? Here are specs for a dimmable Phillips LED candelabra bulb with 2700K temp and a published CRI of 92 (out of 0-100) which is good. $15 bucks. I am sure you can do better if you plow the internet a bit. Perhaps there are ebay lots for bid of these too? Phillips is certainly not to only brand worth looking at. Your local electrical or lighting supply company may be able to deliver you nice pricing. 

http://1000bulbs.com/product/88139/...BaseShopping&gclid=CIzGwKbvzrMCFelFMgodXDUA6g


----------



## dan henderson (Nov 12, 2012)

holy crap that was a fantastic reply.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

dan henderson said:


> I tried this thread in the "Electrical" frum and didn't get much feedback. Maybe y'all hd some experience with these
> 
> I am considering replacing all my chandelier bulbs with CFL dimmable but I'm not sure how it'll look.
> 
> ...


What.....you didn't like my response?

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/cfl-flame-tip-bulbs-163048/



> Welcome Dan.....hoepfully you will stick around and it helps to put your location in your profile.
> 
> First off, I would never buy any bulbs off fleebay....
> 
> ...


So now the bid is up to $18....by the time you add in shipping....over $1/bulb....but a quick check via google does not show any real flags with Litetronics....and the other hits show it as being dimmable.....

As I mentioned in my '1st response', make sure you have the right dimmer.


----------

